# How to get bees out of hollow tree without lots of damage to tree



## jamest (Apr 30, 2013)

I caught a swarm earlier in April and told a friend of it. He has a tree with a hive in it but doesn't want the tree damaged or as little as possible. How do I go about doing this? thanks


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Lots of great info online and many different methods. Search for the Hogan trap method. It will allow you to trap all the bees including the queen but may take up to 8 weeks depending on the size of the hive in the tree.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

jamest... Send me an e-mail and I will send you info , with photos of actual traps in progress, on the trap method I normally use. Doesn't hurt the tree. You can take starts and not kill the colony. Gives you the right mix of bees for a good start. 

The cone funnel method is another, and there is lots of info on it.

cchoganjr [email protected]


----------



## gdoten (Jan 30, 2012)

Isn't the tree already severely damaged given that it is hollow? I'm wondering wouldn't the tree be cut down anyhow?


----------

